# Black and White do not take place in japan



## Megamannt125 (May 12, 2010)

>According to the scan, the first Generation V games will be set in the region known as 「イッシュ」 Isshu, which is quite a distance away from all previous regions. The magazine scan implies that the region is a foreign place that must be traveled to by boat or airplane.

Look at this city:






Look familiar?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>it is obvious</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Warning: Language, and the video is to be taken as a joke.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/IhnUgAaea4M'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/IhnUgAaea4M' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 12, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2010)

The Isshu Region is set it Amercian this time around!?

*censored.3.0*ing awesome, Game Freak.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 12, 2010)

The artwork of the grass starter looks dumb but the sprite looks pretty cool


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> The artwork of the grass starter looks dumb but the sprite looks pretty cool


What relevance does that have to this topic? /facepalm.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2010)

Start spreading the news
I am leaving today
I want to be part of it
NEW YORK NEW YORK!


Awesome. So any news on what that new transportation thing will be?


----------



## Elliot (May 12, 2010)

Thats awesome. Yay!


----------



## TigerCrossing (May 12, 2010)

It could be any port town dood. :L


----------



## muffun (May 12, 2010)

My state. <3

Well at least we know that Game Freak hasn't run out of region ideas.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 12, 2010)

TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> It could be any port town dood. :L


The protags look pretty American to me.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Dem shorts


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Start spreading the news
> I am leaving today
> I want to be part of it
> NEW YORK NEW YORK!
> ...


Taxi.


----------



## Ciaran (May 12, 2010)

Clearly not...


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TigerCrossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem shorts remind me of Klonoa.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2010)

Tom does not like

I liked the Japan thing. >:U Now they have to place a Pokemon Center on every corner.


----------



## Princess (May 12, 2010)

Awee come on. XD


----------



## pielover6 (May 12, 2010)

I already knew this.  But yea, I think its pretty cool.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 12, 2010)

YEAHHHH, NEW YAWK <3

You're in my town now, tootz. >8D


----------



## Ciaran (May 13, 2010)

Japan has over 1,500 islands... There's  no way...


----------



## Yokie (May 13, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Hiro (May 13, 2010)

Blegh.


----------



## Yokie (May 13, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Blegh.


What's so bad about it?


----------



## Fillfall (May 13, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 14, 2010)

More proof:









Can't wait to see some American Pokemon.


----------



## Rawburt (May 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> More proof:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohai Brooklyn Bridge, wonder if New York City will be the only American city referenced.

That's all we've seen so far right?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 14, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pokemon-sp.jp/series/bw/#/area


----------



## Ciaran (May 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I hate to admit it I'm getting slightly more convinced...

But it's still highly unlikely...

(I made a mistake in my last post, Japan has over 6.400 islands, 400 of which are populated...)


And also, they should have completely changed the pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 14, 2010)

This game looks so awesome! X3 I wonder if the 3D side view will carry through the whole game?


----------



## Ciaran (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have...

So you're saying you wouldnt prefer a completely reworked version on the 3ds with much better graphics and a new battle system??


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be nice, yes, but that also means we'd be waiting even longer. These games are likely being released before the 3DS, and have no doubt been in development before the 3DS dev kits were made available. We'll get a 3DS Pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 14, 2010)

The bridge has been confirmed to connect to another city, which i'm guessing will be based off of brooklyn.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 14, 2010)

Cool, I am sooo happy about gen V and the Isshu region.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold up, hold up.

Why are they using Entei's D/P/P sprite? It's HG/SS sprite looked so much better!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hold up, hold up.
> 
> Why are they using Entei's D/P/P sprite? It's HG/SS sprite looked so much better!


Huh, I didn't even notice that. Maybe it's just a placeholder sprite. Many times sprites shown in prerelease screenshots aren't final, and are changed in the finished game.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They damn well better >:|


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 14, 2010)

I wonder how Japanese players feel about this.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 14, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I wonder how Japanese players feel about this.


Japan loves America.


----------



## Ciaran (May 14, 2010)

Just a reminder: It hasnt been confirmed...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that. While it is true that a lot of the younger generation is very fascinated with America, the entire population doesn't love America.


----------



## pielover6 (May 14, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I wonder how Japanese players feel about this.


I think they will like it.  Just think, if a game series was based off of areas around you for a while wouldn't it be interesting to see a new place?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 14, 2010)

I think it'll be good.
Should be interesting to see new environments.


----------



## muffun (May 14, 2010)

While there's the possibility it's New York City, that city could also be a representation of Hiroshima. The city's name is Hiun City, or "misfortune". The bombing on Hiroshima was quite unfortunate, no?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd. 


Anyone else notice how *censored.2.0*ty the back sprites of Pokemon are all pixelated to hell?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like they're twice as big as a normal sprite.


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2010)

A friend told me you were wrong, Mega.

He said its still set in Japan.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 15, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> A friend told me you were wrong, Mega.
> 
> He said its still set in Japan.


Because your friend's dad works at Nintendo right?


----------

